

These First-Year MBAs Are Trying to Solve America’s Food Waste Problem - danecjensen
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-03-25/mit-sloan-students-build-startup-to-help-solve-u-dot-s-dot-food-waste

======
cratermoon
Oh, MBAs seeking to reduce waste eh? I'm sure this'll turn out well.

